# Jesse Jones Park



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Any new reports? Want to take my boy and a co-worker and his boy there and was woundering how the action is. Live bait or plastics?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Action has been steady. Most caught on minnows but they are catching some on plastics also. Most of the fish have been pretty big this year. get there early because it gets packed pretty fast even on weekdays.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok so if the weather isn't bad this Saturday I was thinking about going fishing out here for the FIRST TIME. I've been craving some freshwater action and can't find anyone to take me out lol. So I know how to get to the park but what next? Where can I go and get some live minners while coming from texas city? Do i need to fish under a bobber? How deep? Where is a good place to be at? I dunno really any information on what I need to do would be very helpfull.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i went there for the first time last weekend on a scouting mission, the only advice I can give you is to make sure you know which trail to take, we took a right when we should took a left and had to do about a half mile extra walking. also travel light, or take a wagon. the sand from the water to the embankment is not very flip flop/croc friendly. they also close @ 5pm. the game warden does visit frequently (according to the guy on the golf cart) so make sure you are legal. I can see that this would be a decent place to fish, if i didn't have a boat, but i'de rather drag my boat up and drop it in and fish until as late as i want and bring my lights.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went today (Tuesday), caught 10. Eight on minnows & 2 on small blue/silver rattle trap.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Those are some nice hogs. WTG!


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

man those look good. I have been three times since last week and have completly been skunked on loures. I am go this saturday in the boat out of SanJ.

I will diffenatly use minnows from what I have been seeing and hearing.

Here is a pic of today. I did see three deer on the trails so they arent so bad if you get side tracked. Take the logging trail.


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jesse Jones fishing??*

Has anyone been down to the creek,.what kind of action this time of year?!


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jesse Jones fishing??*

What type of action for this time of year?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

White Bass, but Im not too sure if they have started running yet. Should be REAL soon.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am more of a saltwater fisherman, any advice/info. on the kind of set up to catch these fish, it sounds like Spring time is the best, but I am a virgin when it comes to freshwater fishing. Also if you post a pic of some good lures to purchase , it would be great!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very small spinners like road runners, and roster tails. Bright colors like pink, red, white, yellows in almost any combo if they are biting. They are either on or off, so try to hit it a few times Jan - Mar.

Light tackle reeled slowly close to the bottom seems to work for me. Be ready for lots of hang-ups.

I'm going Thursday for a trial run.

P.S. Spring time is too late. Mid January - end of February is best.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*another question*

Thanks for all the info. I will have to try it, so I take it going to JJ park would be the best bet, and and just try from there, is it worth bringing a dozen minnnows, or worms, or is that not a good idea, also what is good to catch during this time frame, and there limits, like i said i do not freshwater fish, and also would you guys recommend thsi for kids aged at 4,6,7?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

ls7747 said:


> Thanks for all the info. I will have to try it, so I take it going to JJ park would be the best bet, and and just try from there, is it worth bringing a dozen minnnows, or worms, or is that not a good idea, also what is good to catch during this time frame, and there limits, like i said i do not freshwater fish, and also would you guys recommend thsi for kids aged at 4,6,7?


There is no better place to take kids in our area (Houston northside). JJ Park has some great trails and sand bars that are lots of fun for the kids to run around.

I was reading another thread from a better fisherman than me and he said to bring a few minnows and hope for the best. It is still early, but I promise you, a trek around JJ with the kids, if the weather is good will be lots of fun. Maybe bring 1 rod, plastics, and a lunch box and explore for your first time.

Park in the back parking lot, read the map and head for the creek. I think the water is low enough at this time that the kids can play on the sand bar. If it is high, they can ramble along the shores and throw stuff in the water. JJ is a hidden jewel near us.

http://www.hcp4.net/jones/

They have a great free kids camp in the summer, but you or your wife better get there at 4 am on registration day to get in line to register. The kids canoe, do arts and all kinds of stuff for 1/2 a day for a week. Good stuff.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for all the info. I will definately check this spot out, its so close to the house, and the kids love fishing, we always go to bayou vista, and put them on croakers and rat reds, but this would be great to learn a little freshwater action as well.


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

*Jesse Jones*

Yea,it wont be long,killed them last yr....just wasnt sure if anything else was poppin down there this time of yr,wanted to take the little one ya know!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

when you get to the park ,walk the Bank up river to a hard shoal..
theres a sand bar there that makes it 10 ft wide..its about 15ft deep there.. fish that with Chart or Hot pink roadrunners or minnows.. Ive Slayed them there everyyear..
If you see a few guys in a semi Camo Lowe with sponsons runnin there its probally us.. we run the creek often.. theres alot of Crappie & Cats there also
Goodluck
Oxx..


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

We just got 1.5 inches of rain here in The Woodlands, you can count on spring creek doing a significant rise over the next few days. This will put off the sandy run/bite at JJ park for at least a little while. When it comes back down, it should be on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I went this morning to check it out.

I threw several colors of roadrunners without a bite.

The water is way up. All except about 50 yards of the beach is covered. Of course the discharge pipe is covered. Based on the fresh **** tracks around the bank, and the number of times I slipped and fell on the slick mud near the edge, I think the water is receding, or maybe it was receding fast before the rain yesterday. It should be getting good in about 10 days - 2 weeks.

There is a new signed posted on the trail near the beach stating, "Water contact to include swimming or wading is prohibited". I know some of you 2coolers like to wade across and fish the sandbar across from the discharge pipe.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

essayons75, 
Latest rains did raise the creek. I use the attached gauge to determine the water levels. I've found when the chart flat line for a few days at about 3.5 - 3.75 feet the water in low and clear. 
Hope this help....
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks. I've been wondering where y'all were monitoing it.

PM me is anyone goes in the next few weeks. I could use some pointers. Last year was my first.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

We moved to Kenswick in 1979 and moved to the Oaks 2 yrs later. We fished and rode motorcycles before there was a park there. The big storm of 94 completely changed that creek when it washed the path and that corner out. Then again, it changes yearly but the whites still run pretty good up there. I crank them myself but it used to be roadrunners and tony #13 golds were the hot baits. We catch some black bass up there from time to time. The minnow guys catch them consistently when the run is one and I wondered when they were gonna shut out the waders. I guess that time has come.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I was looking at some maps today and it looks like there is a creek of the same size running through Lake Houston State Park (now run by the City of Houston - so admission should be free like a JJ) and running into the East SanJac river vs. West SanJac like Clear Creek. I wonder if the white bass run up that creek too.

You are right about the black bass at JJ during the run.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Took the family out to JJ to do some exploring, took us a minute through the trails, and handling 3 kids, but we found the beachy area where several people where throwing jigs. It was my first time there, but you can tell the water was rushing, saw one wader casting a jig with no luck, another 2 guys throwing minnows, and nothing, one kid w/ his g/f fishing w/ chicken liver said he caught 3 small catfish, if anyone wants some company let me know I would like to try again maybe jan.11,12,13. tight lines ya!*


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Unless someone invites me in their boat below the LL dam, I'll be at JJ around noon. Any 2coolers want to go?

Water level looks good.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tried it today with many color road runners, no luck.

I did have a huge otter cruise by me on his back but went under before I could get my camera phone out and he popped up 100 yards down the creek and floated around there until I left.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I was looking at some maps today and it looks like there is a creek of the same size running through Lake Houston State Park (now run by the City of Houston - so admission should be free like a JJ) and running into the East SanJac river vs. West SanJac like Clear Creek. I wonder if the white bass run up that creek too.
> 
> You are right about the black bass at JJ during the run.


Last time I was there last year they charged $3.00. I must have hiked for over two miles to get to a good fishing spot. Even if I caught some fish (which I didn't) it would have been quite a hike to the car.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Last time I was there last year they charged $3.00. I must have hiked for over two miles to get to a good fishing spot. Even if I caught some fish (which I didn't) it would have been quite a hike to the car.


Lake Houston Park is now a City of Houston park instead of a state park. It is free like JJ.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

fished up the creek from JJ today same thing no luck


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Lake Houston Park is now a City of Houston park instead of a state park. It is free like JJ.


THATS JUST GREAT, NOW THERES GONNA BE TWENTY PEOPLE DOWN THERE WITH LAWN CHAIRS AND TEN CANE POLE A PIECE TO RUIN A OLD TIME FISH HOLE!! HOUSTON CAN JUST RUIN EVERYTHING THEY FART WITH!!!:hairout:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

duhunter said:


> THATS JUST GREAT, NOW THERES GONNA BE TWENTY PEOPLE DOWN THERE WITH LAWN CHAIRS AND TEN CANE POLE A PIECE TO RUIN A OLD TIME FISH HOLE!! HOUSTON CAN JUST RUIN EVERYTHING THEY FART WITH!!!:hairout:


I don;t think you have anything to worry about since most people do not want to walk that far to fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Lake Houston Park is now a City of Houston park instead of a state park. It is free like JJ.


I do not think it is free unless you are under 13. Here is the fee schedule:

*Fees* *Entrance fee $3.00 per person 13 years and older* Pine Grove Day Lodge $100.00 per day plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Forest Cottage $125.00 per night plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Lazy Creek Cottage $160.00 per night plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Peach Creek Camp $40.00 per night Walk-in Tent sites $7.00 each

Here is the link:

http://www.houstontx.gov/parks/lakehoustonpark.html


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> I do not think it is free unless you are under 13. Here is the fee schedule:
> 
> *Fees* *Entrance fee $3.00 per person 13 years and older* Pine Grove Day Lodge $100.00 per day plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Forest Cottage $125.00 per night plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Lazy Creek Cottage $160.00 per night plus park entrance fees, taxes and a one time cleaning deposit of $75.00. Peach Creek Camp $40.00 per night Walk-in Tent sites $7.00 each
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, the $3 may cut down on the crowd.


----------

